# [SOLVED] Viper 771XV &amp; Kenwood KDC-X689 - Faceplate won't open



## majopa (Feb 28, 2010)

I just had a Viper 771XV installed on my 2000 Honda Accord. I also installed a Kenwood KDC-X689. Previously, when I started the car, the face of the radio would open and begin to play. Now, when I remote start the car, insert the key, and step on the brake, the radio turns on, but the faceplate does not open. The only way to remedy this is to turn off the car and start it with the key. This is odd since I had this radio in another car with a different remote start, DEI 551T I believe (yes, an old unit), it worked perfectly when I inserted the key and pressed the brake.

Any thoughts anyone?

Thank you in advance


----------



## majopa (Feb 28, 2010)

My installer was able to walk me through the necessary change to correct this issue. It had to do with entering Feature Menu 3-9 and changing from the Default setting.


----------

